# Bloodmoon - Baelgun - sucht Mitstreiter...



## Limi (5. Dezember 2010)

Die Gilde Bloodmoon auf dem Server Baelgun (Gildestufe 25) sucht nette und PvE - Orientierte Spieler, die mit uns gemeinsam den neuen Raidcontent angehen möchten.

Wir suchen (stand 23.07.2011): verschiedene Klassen genaue Infos siehe http://wow-bloodmoon.de

*Instanzen Fortschritt:*

*Feuerland: 10er 6/7*

Die Bastion des Zwielichts: 10er 4/4
Die Bastion des Zwielichts: 10er 1/5 HC

Pechschwingenabstieg: 10er 6/6
Pechschwingenabstieg: 10er 2/6 HC

Thron der Vier Winde 10er 2/2

Tol Barad: 10er 2/2


*Unsere Raidzeiten:*

Mittwoch.........20.00 - 23.00
Donnerstag....20.00 - 23.00
Sonntag..........20.00 - 23.00
Montag...........20.00 - 23.00



*Was wir von euch erwarten:*

PvE Orientierung
Aktive Raidteilnahme
Raiderfahrung des Contents
Eigeninitiative (Taktiken, Consumeables, An-/Abmeldebereitschaft, Interesse am Gildenleben, etc.)
Hilfsbereitschaft, Selbstständigkeit, Teamfähigkeit, Kritikfähigkeit,Verlässlichkeit, taktisches Verständnis und Lernbereitschaft!
entsprechendes Equip für Raid
Mindestalter 18 (mit entsprechender geistiger Reife. Diven und Heulsusen haben keine Chance bei uns)
Hardware, sowie Internetleitung, die laggfreies Zocken ermöglicht


Solltet ihr weitere Fragen haben, so wendet euch an Junò oder Nightdream, wenn wir euer Interesse geweckt haben.

Die Bewerbung bitten wir euch im Forum anhand der Bewerbungsvorlage zu erstellen. Dies erleichtert euch und uns die Arbeit, sodass wir schnell möglichst euch eine Antwort zulassen kommen können.

MfG Bloodmoon-Gildenleitung


----------



## Mondenkynd (8. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt hab ihr auch unseren Server geleavt....ihr seit doch alle unfair, jetzt kann man bald niemanden mehr vermöbeln XD


----------



## Limi (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi Mondenkynd

ja leider ist Natz auf Alliseite zu gut wir tot und des wegen der Server Trans.

nun sind wir auf Bealgun uns suchen noch Leute für Aktuellen Raidcontent

Grüße


----------



## Limi (20. Dezember 2010)

/push


----------



## Limi (11. Januar 2011)

/push


----------



## Limi (25. Januar 2011)

/push


----------



## Limi (12. April 2011)

/push


----------



## Limi (5. Mai 2011)

/push


----------



## Limi (23. Mai 2011)

/push


----------



## Limi (23. Juli 2011)

/Push


----------

